# BFL 150hp rule



## ErikD (Jan 18, 2017)

I know FLW passed the rule you have to have a 150hp of higher.  Is this true of the BFL also?  I have a 115 and didnt know if that would Dq me from the boaters side.  I have fished out of a smaller boat as a conger but that was awhile ago.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Jan 20, 2017)

From everything I've seen, that's only for the Tour and maybe the Costas, not the BFL


----------



## GThunter5 (Jan 21, 2017)

Does not apply to BFL


----------



## ErikD (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks guys.  My past three boats have had 115hp's and I like them for gas savings.  I think Im just going to make the leap to a 18'/150hp.  I want to fish those next year so it just makes sense.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't like that rule , it's to not upset non boaters . If your happy with a 75 hp then you don't need to be made to get a boat to attract more co-anglers for the tournament .


----------



## ErikD (Jan 21, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> I don't like that rule , it's to not upset non boaters . If your happy with a 75 hp then you don't need to be made to get a boat to attract more co-anglers for the tournament .



Yeah I agree.  I grew up in go fast boats.  My 115's have served me well.  I like to fish a lot and the help on gas is nice.  I like fast but I like fishing 3-4 days a week more.  From an economics standpoint it was always a positive to me.  Not to mention most of the time its just me and my dog.  I still have my stratos but I'm in the market for and 18' Ranger.  I was going to buy a 175vs with a 115 optics's but I guess a little bigger it is!


----------

